# Funmouse-bad forum



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

has anyone noticed how disparaging and belittleing Funmouse forums is? I tried to talk on their and they act like you are stupid!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yuh. We had noticed...no fun at all.

Welcome aboard; we like fun. Fun is good.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

After trying to be nice-I do nice well haha until your cross me-I ended with a barage of swears and told them they need to get the stick out of...their hoohaw. xD but i know I love this forum its brilliant and soooooo helpful!


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm not even allowed over there.. 

But that's ok, because I'm allowed over here!


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

im sure i wont be able to go on either tomorrow...lets just say my last post was less than classy xD. why arnt you allowed there?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't know how to say this without sounding a little bit paranoid, but you might want to be careful with this post, even here, because it might step on sensitive areas. We've had this discussion before, and some people take real offense because they're invested in either TFM or its related forums, and the conversation quickly degenerates: viewtopic.php?f=15&t=3404

I will say that to her credit Barb is a very smart woman. She runs her forum differently than I run mine, and I wish her well.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

She is also beautiful and very fair in her dealings with people.

:lol:


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I have gotten lots of good information from TFM forum, but I was also very surprised at how suffocating the mods/admin were. I am an active member over there and I have tried to start/stimulate conversations, but I have not been too successful. I wish I could be more successful, but there's just no one around to talk to. The mods/admin have helped me a lot, but I want to get responses from more than 2 people. I'm going over there less and less now.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

salemouse, they have what amounts to a ban on people who breed mice as feeders.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're a pet-oriented site, so that makes sense. Unless I'm mistaken they've never claimed to be accepting of feeder breeders (or show breeders, for that matter)?

They seem to be doing ok without the lot of us, at any rate. We're lucky to have other awesome forums like this one!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I have no idea who these people are or what they are about. I would say if you dont like it dont use it. I do not want this thread to be used to disparage other forums. They have every right to run theirs how they see fit.


----------

